# Pendrive protejida contra escritura



## jaime dias (Jun 29, 2006)

hola. tengo un problema con una penrdrive, que no me deja guardar información ni sacar la que ya tiene almacenada y me aparece un mensaje que dice que esta "protejida contra escritura", al intentar formatearla aparece el mismo mensaje. ¿es posible arreglarla? ¿esxiste algun programa que me permita fomatarla?
otros datos: 

* no traia un cd con sofware al comprarla.
* no tiene ninguna pestaña con la que se pueda bloquear o debloquear.
* a pesar de lo poco que se del tema, creo que es un problema de sofware solamente y no externo.

gracias de antemano


----------



## arikaff (Jun 30, 2006)

la verdad es que tengo el mismo problema pero tengo un pendrive con mp3 la unica manera que conozco de recuperarlo es reestartearlo poniendolo en cortocircuito... pero guiate por algun planito ya que tenes que poner en corto algnos pines nomas para los pendrive mp3 tenes que guiarte en la parte que dice "arreglar aparatos mueros" o algo asi en la pagina http://www.s1mp3.org/es


----------



## Artika (Jul 5, 2006)

Hola,

me ocurre lo mismo, tengo un usb de 1 Gb de la marca "Takems" y no se como lo he hecho pero no puedo ni copiar nada a él, ni borrar nada de su contenido. Me aparece un mensaje que dice que está bloqueado manualmente.  Si alguien tiene solución para esto que lo diga, gracias de antemano.

Saludos.
Ártika.


----------



## lsizquierdo (Sep 6, 2006)

Estoy en la misma situación cuando copio en la memoria como 40 MB empieza con el problema, me pone que está protegido contra escritura y el led empieza a flachear como si estuviera bloqueada si por casualidad encuentran una solución me avisan se lo voy a agradecer mi correo es lsizquierdo@yahoo.es

Gracias de antemano...


----------

